# Kimber Solo Thumb Safety Recall



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Go to this link for more details:

http://www.kimberamerica.com/safety

Here is the basic text of the Recall message, but without the embedded links. For the full message, click the page that I linked to, above.

-----------------------------------

Kimber Mfg., Inc. ("Kimber") has discovered a potential malfunction involving the thumb safety on some Kimber Solo pistols that could possibly allow the pistol to fire if the trigger is pulled with the thumb safety in the "on" position. This Recall Notice only applies to the Serial Numbers of the Solo pistols listed in the List of Serial Numbers of Potentially Affected Solo Pistols linked to this document. If your Solo pistol is among those so listed, please contact us as described below immediately, and do not load, use, sell, or otherwise make available your Solo pistol(s) because this potential condition may lead to serious personal injury or death.

Although Kimber has not received any reports of accidents or injuries, it is voluntarily initiating a recall to protect the safety of its customers because of the remote possibility of an unintentional discharge occurring

If your Solo Pistol has a serial number listed in the List of Serial Numbers of Potentially Affected Solo Pistols linked to this document, please contact us immediately to obtain an Return Merchandise Authorization ("RMA") and arrange to have your Solo pistol returned to Kimber for examination and remedial measures as may be necessary, free of charge, using the following steps:

Step 1 - Please contact us immediately at 888-243-4522 (Monday-Friday 9AM - 7PM EST) and indicate you are calling "re the Solo Thumb Safety" or email us at [email protected], to arrange an RMA to return your Solo pistol(s) to Kimber for examination and remedial work if necessary, free of charge. We will pay for the costs of shipping the pistol(s) to Kimber and returning it to you.
Step 2 - After confirming that your Solo pistol is subject to this recall, we will send you a prepaid shipping label with instructions so that you can return your Solo pistol to us, free of charge.
Step 3 - We will examine your Solo pistol, remediate if necessary, and return it to you free of charge. We will make every effort to return your Solo pistol(s) to you in as short a period as possible.

If your Solo pistol is affected by this recall, and you have already sent your Solo pistol in to Kimber, we will examine your Solo pistol, remediate if necessary, and return it to you with the issue identified by this recall notice remediated free of charge, in as short a period as possible.

If you have already sold or otherwise disposed of your Solo pistol(s) affected by this recall, we request that you immediately provide us with contact information for the purchaser(s) so that we may directly notify them of this recall. Please contact us at 888-243-4522 (Monday-Friday 9AM-7PM EST) or [email protected] and provide us with the contact information (e.g. Name, Address, Phone number, Facsimile and e-mail address) of any parties to whom you sold or otherwise disposed of your Solo pistol(s), as well as the serial number for such pistol(s).

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause, and we thank you for your patience, cooperation, and continued support.


----------

